# Running a DCC locomotive on DC track.



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

DCC equipped, not DCC ready.

Can it be done (I am pretty sure the answer is yes, as long as it's a recently manufactured DCC locomotive)?

Should it be done? Any harm in doing so?

What, if any, DCC features (lights, sound) will work on DC track automatically? 

Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Alan Gartner is one of the leading 'lights' of DCC.

He says, maybe you can run a DCC loco on DC.

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/intro2dcc.htm#a17

Read his recommendations for testing it.

Don


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

DonR said:


> Alan Gartner is one of the leading 'lights' of DCC.
> 
> He says, maybe you can run a DCC loco on DC.
> 
> ...


Well that info is sure difficult to ascertain before buying a locomotive. I have seen "Runs on DC track" but man, info is light when shopping online.  

Not really an option to just try it and see if it works.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, it is not a desirable situation, that there is not a
definite answer to the question.

A DCC locomotive decoder is designed to run on an unchanging
voltage and phasing of around 14 or so
volts modified AC. That is a very different animal than
what it would encounter on a DC track.

The voltage and polarity of a DC track is changed by the
reverse key and the speed controller of the DC power pack. Some
decoders would be unable to react to that. Others may be
designed to do so. You would have to read the instructions
for the locomotive or decoder you want to put on the DC track.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

most decoders will do 'analog conversion', and run on ordinary dc track... this is set in cv29 ...lights [ and some sound functions] will start around 8 volts and most locos will start moving around that voltage as well.. I set my decoders not to enable 'analog conversion', so I can put a DC loco on my track and run it with an ordinary DC supply and it runs , but the DCC equipped loco's just sit still ... I normally have four or five DCC locos on the track, and leave them in sidings when I run a DC loco through a DPDT switch feeding either DCC or DC track power .. the power source NOT used must be either switched out or physically disconnected


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I assume you're asking this because you've found a "gotta have it" loco which is DCC equipped, and you have a DC layout. As others have indicated, it works, but not well, and often with some grief (mostly current draw -- 8v is 50% on most DC transformers). A lot depends on the exact decoder that is installed. Do it only if you must.

I'm also assuming that this is a private sale, because most manufacturers make their locos in both flavors. Anyway, if it's a plug-in DCC installation, and the seller has the jumper for the plug, you can just yank the decoder and reinstall the jumper. The original manufacturer might be able to send you the plug as well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Also, you'll want to be careful about manufacturer's claims about such things as "runs on either DC or DCC" or "takes 18" minimum curve". Just as with anything else, they're trying to make a sale, not make your layout operate well.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys! I think I might as well just go DCC now. Why put off the inevitable?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Good thinking.Don't shy away from asking whatever you wish to know.If you want comments on equipment,it's best you ask BEFORE you buy,after...we can only be sorry for you.


----------

